# Corner Traps shape



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a decent amount of Ruxol remaining from my basement renovation and wanted to use it for bass traps. My room does have noticeable nulls so I figure adding traps can't hurt? The only space I have available is in the rear corners next to the back row seating. I have a space that is 9"wide x 16" long and 6ft high. My original thought was to build scalene triangle shaped wedges, but would a rectangular shape give me more absorption (in the real world)? The triangle shape would give people setting in the back row a little more elbow room but performance is more important and it isn't often we have people in the back row anyway.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

there are alot of wedge shaped traps out there.if your stuffing corners they get thick in the center.the company i purchased some traps from they make wedges.gik acoustics calls em tri-traps.wedges in your rear corners would make a difference.id fill those corners floor to ceiling if possible.make a rectangle shaped one on the middle area of that wall. would be even a bit more help.


----------

